# SCSI Adapter oder Kabel ?!



## thelighter2 (14. Februar 2013)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe eine SCSI Karte in meinem alten XP Rechner eingebaut mit einem HD50 SCSI Anschluß.
Die hier um genau zu sein.

http://www.dawicontrol.de/images/large/dc-2975u-hr.gif

Nun möchte ich meinen AKAI S3000XL Sampler mit meinem PC verbinden der hat wieder rum solch einen Anschluß :

http://medias.audiofanzine.com/images/normal/akai-s3000xl-107229.jpg

gibt es eine bestimme Adaption oder ein Kabel um dies zu beweltigen.
schonmal danke für eure Hilfe.

Gruß Alex


----------



## PC Heini (15. Februar 2013)

Grüss Dich

Hab hier was gefunden; http://www.ciao.de/Adaptec_SCSI_externes_Kabel__1247700 Könnte so funktionieren.

Gruss PC Heini


----------

